# Takashi's Noodles



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Food lovers in Chicago got a delicious surprise when Takashi's, a delicious Japanese noodle eatery, opened in 2008. Now lovers of udon and ramen could

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

